# 1986 nissan 300zx NA two seater won't stay running



## vangset (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello! 

I am a new Z31 owner two weeks ago. I bought a 1986 300zx non-turbo 2 seater not running. It is an automatic. Previous owner stated that it was parked for 6+ month and then now it just won't stay running. It was working before parked. I trailer it home and was able to get it to fire up when prime. But it stalled after 5-10 seconds of running then rpm drop down and shake like it's not getting fuel then stall. If I tried to give gas, it will stall right away. Will not start if not prime. Will run with fuel spray into the TB until ran out.

T-shoot done:
1. Fuel pressure test
2. Spark test
3. Fuel injector test
4. TPS test
5. No AC belt - not fixing at this time.


Things I replaced:
1. New fuel pump
2. New spark plug
3. New IAC
4. New pressure regulator/temperature sender sensor
5. Swap TPS with another use one
6. New fuel pump relay
7. New fuel filter
8. New relay for vaccum (was missing)
9. New fuel pump fuse

Self Diagnostic:

1. code 23
2. code 31

Please help shed some light. Thank you!


----------

